# Neue Forensoftware



## Markus (11 Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

hier seht ihr es also nun, das lange angekündigte neue SPS-Forum!

Bitte gebt mir hier euer Feedback wie es euch gefällt.

Das Forum hat sehr viele Funktionen, die in den nächsten Tagen noch erweitert und optimiert werden.

Nicht nur das Forum ist neu, auch der Server.
Wir haben hier nun jede Menge platz, und ihr braucht mit den Atachments nicht zimperlich zu sein... 

So und nun viel Spass damit!


MFG!
Markus


----------



## seeba (11 Februar 2006)

Hallo Markus,
gefällt mir schonmal ganz gut. Fehlt nur noch was, was das Forum identifiziert und nicht wie jedes andere ausschauen lässt. 'en Logo oder so.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

das alte forum ist noch einige tage erereichbar unter:

www.standartprojekt.de


es ist nicht möglich dort beiträge zu erstellen.
(die beiträge gehen alle verloren!)
nutzt ab jetzt bitte nur das neue forum.

das alte ist nur für die leute noch offen die dort was "vergessen" haben.
(pm´s die in das arvchiv verschoben ware wurden z.b. nicht importiert)


wenn ihr probleme oder fragen habt, dann meldet euch einfach hier...

viel spass damit!
Markus


----------



## Markus_User (12 Februar 2006)

test als user


----------



## HDD (12 Februar 2006)

Hi Markus,
Sieht ganz gut aus. Mir ist aufgefallen das bei Wörtern die nur aus Großgeschriebenen Buchstaben bestehen nach der Antwort diese dann klein geschrieben sind 
Beispiel AWL-Code vorher  U E0.0 Nachher Ue0.0  .

HDD


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Februar 2006)

Hallo Admin.

Der erste Eindruck ist auf jedenfall Positiv..... Scheint ja alles gut geklappt zu haben . Glückwunsch.


----------



## Kai (12 Februar 2006)

Irgendwie sind bei der Umstellung zumindest 2 Beiträge verloren gegangen (es fehlen die letzten beiden Beiträge des Threads).

http://www.standartprojekt.de/viewtopic.php?t=6893&sid=855ad3bf83846b65b309487f1e84ed94

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=6726&

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

@HDD
ich shcau mir das mal an

@KAI
ja 3 Beiträge haben es nicht geschafft...
Ich will aber wegen denen nich nochmal das ganze backupt machen...

am einfachsten wäre es wenn die autoren diese kurz aus den alten forum kopieren und neu posten.

ich denke mit dem verlust von 3 beiträgen können wir leben...


----------



## Kai (12 Februar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> @KAI
> ja 3 Beiträge haben es nicht geschafft..
> 
> am einfachsten wäre es wenn die autoren diese kurz aus den alten forum kopieren und neu posten.



Alles klar, schon passiert.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

Automatische Beantwortung auf Fragen.

Diese Einstellung war bis jetzt deaktiviert.
Ich hbae das gerade bei allen usern aktiviert.

Das Bedeutet das ihr sofort benachrichtiget werdet wenn jemand auf euere beiträge antwortet.

ihr könnte das in eurem kontrollzentrum wieder deaktivieren.
wählt dazu einfach:

Kontrollzentrum --> Einstellungen ändern --> Themen abonieren --> keine e-mail benachrichtigung

(oder eben eine andere auswahlmöglichkeit, täglich ist zb auch interessant...)


----------



## Kai (12 Februar 2006)

Kann es sein, dass die Links auf alte Beiträge des Forums bei der Umstellung nicht übernommen wurden und nun nicht mehr funktionieren?

Und irgendwie funktionieren die "Imported Smilies" nicht. So habe ich gerade versucht, ein Fragezeichen :?: einzufügen und es wird nicht angezeigt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

hallo ja die links sind vermutlich nicht mehr brauchbar...

ich muss mir das mal anschauen, wenn die numerierung gleich ist wie beim alten forum, dann könnte man die links vieliecht über einen mysqul befehl ändern (sucher/&ersetze)


----------



## Kai (12 Februar 2006)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass man JPG-Bilder, die größer als 195 KB sind, nicht als Anhang hochladen kann. Kann man die Größe vielleicht etwas hochsetzen? Man muß die Bilder sonst stärker komprimieren, was doch auf die Qualität geht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

sollte jetzt gehen


----------



## Kai (12 Februar 2006)

Die maximale Dateigröße für JPG-Bilder beträgt jetzt 586 KB, das sollte ausreichend groß sein.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (12 Februar 2006)

Die Beiträge der Gäste wurden scheinbar nicht richtig in das neue Forum übernommen. Zumindest heißen alle alten Gäste jetzt Anonymus und Anonymus hat einen Beitragszähler von 7479 Beiträgen. 

Beitrag im alten Forum: NoKays (Gast)

http://www.standartprojekt.de/viewtopic.php?t=6860

Beitrag im neuen Forum: Anonymus (Erfahrener Benutzer, Beiträge 7479)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=6695

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

jupp das ist aber nich vermeidbar.

schliesslich haben nur regsitrierte user ein user id in der datenbank.

eventuell kann man die beitragszahl dieses "anonymus" irgendwie ausblenden oder in überhaupt anders konfugurieren.

auch für mich sind noch viele sachen neu in diesem forum.

denke das nötigste läuft aber schonmal.

werde heute auch nicht mehr alzuviel daran machen.

habe hier noch nen dicken stapel mit kk-anträgen, kündigungen und providerwechselschreiben abzuarbeiten...

danach fahre ich zu hasimausi, die hat morgen geburtstag...

aber bitte postet weiterhin alles was euch auffällt hier rein, langfristig soll das forum natürlich perfekt werden.

markus


----------



## Markus (12 Februar 2006)

ok die sache mit dem anonymuous ist erledigt.

den gibts nicht mehr.
bei allen beiträgen steht jetzt "unregistriert" als name steht eben überall anonymous, aber dagen kann ich nichts machen.
wie gesagt hatten gäste ja nie eine id in der db, somit kann man sie auch nirgends zuordnen...

tjs... wir sind eben alle nur nummern...


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2006)

*Nix schlecht*

Ja, bissl bunt, aber das is bei XP ja leider auch so.
Kleine Kritik: Die dicke Werbung verschwindet in den Unterbereichen nicht mehr, da bleibt wenig Platz für die Texte und man muß viel mehr scrollen  .
Und noch was, kann man keine Avatare mehr einrichten?


----------



## Seppl (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ja das Leben wir immer bunter. Aber es ist vergleichsweise angenehm und nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit werden wir das nicht mehr so fühlen.

Ich bin schon gespannt, was uns das Forum noch an sonstigen Möglichkeiten in Zukunft bieten wird, nur wegen 'bunter' hat sich Markus ja nicht den Aufwand gemacht.

Ciao Seppl


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Februar 2006)

Welche dicke Werbung eigentlich? Oder ist das schon erledigt 

pt


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2006)

Ich meine ganz oben die zwei Grafikzeilen. Bilder Abschalten ist auch nicht die Lösung, dann fehlen im ganzen Forum die kleinen Bildchen .
Die werden ja mit rausgescrollt, aber im alten Forum tauchten die in den Beitragsseiten gar nicht auf, oder? Ist auch nicht sooooo tragisch.

Wo is nur mein Avatar??????


----------



## Kurt (13 Februar 2006)

*welcher LINK für BookMark*

Was ist jetzt eigentlich die richtige URL.

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/index.php - geht nicht mehr.

www.powertronik.de - geht.
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/ - geht
www.SPS-Forum.de - geht.
http://www.sps-foren.de/ - geht.

kurt


----------



## Markus (13 Februar 2006)

@ralle
das mit der werbung ist so wie früher.
kannst ja mal einen blick in das alte forum werfen...
www.standartprojekt.de


avatare kann jeder selber in seinem kontrollzentrum einstellen.
link in der blauen leiste oben rechts.
da könnt ihr auch noch viele anderen sachen einstellen...
schauts euch mal an...



@kurt
alles wo irgendwie phpbb im link steht geht nicht mehr.

die domain eastex.com die oben steht ist auch nur vorübergehend als platzhalter. es war ja nicht nur die umstellung der forensoftware. im hintergrund wird ja auch der server gewechselt und das alte forum soll sicherheitshalber noch erreichbar sein.

in 1-2 wochen sollte dann alles ok sein und anstatt satex steht da wieder sps-forum.de

aber die domains www.sps-forum.de www.spsforum.de www.sps-foren.de www.spsforen.de www.sps-board.de und einige andere verlinken inzwischen alle auf das forum hier.

lediglich www.standartprojekt.de hat nen link zum alten forum falls da noch wer was holen will.
(archivierte pm´s zb - die wurden nicht importiert)


----------



## Markus (13 Februar 2006)

hehe...

domainumzug ging schneller als ich dachte.

altes forum ist nicht mehr erreichbar.
denke es gibt auch keinen grund dafür.

wenn doch wer unbedingt da rein muss, dann soll er sich bie mir melden...

markus


----------



## Ralle (13 Februar 2006)

*Nix Avatar*

@Markus

Nein, Avatare lassen sich nicht hochladen, nur Profilbilder, die dann nur beim Aufruf der Profilseite angezeigt werden. Ein Benutzerbild kann nicht genutzt werden, vielleicht hast du das nur für Admins freigeschaltet?
Du meintest sicher den Link oben links  .

PS: Mein OPERA 7 - Browser pennt mit dem neuen Forum und IDSN bald ein, IE ist wesentlich schneller zu gange.


----------



## afk (13 Februar 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Mein OPERA 7 - Browser pennt mit dem neuen Forum und IDSN bald ein, IE ist wesentlich schneller zu gange.


Kann ich bezüglich Mozilla auch bestätigen, ich werde von Mozilla sogar immer mal wieder gefragt, ob ich den Inhalt speichern will, statt mir die Seite anzuzeigen. Wenn ich es dann nochmal versuche, dann dauert es ein paar Minuten, danach kommt die Seite und es geht normal weiter, als wenn nichts gewesen wäre. Mit IE passiert das zwar (bei kurzem Test) nicht, aber den mag ich gar nicht !

[Edit]Hab gerade die Meldung wieder auf dem Schirm:
Die Datei "search.php" ist vom Typ application/octet-stream und Mozilla weiß nicht, wie dieser Type behandelt werden soll. Diese Datei befindet sich auf ...

Ist das nicht eigentlich der MIME-Typ für Binärdaten, speziell für ausführbare Dateien/Programme ?!?[/Edit]

Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Februar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> avatare kann jeder selber in seinem kontrollzentrum einstellen.
> link in der blauen leiste oben rechts.
> da könnt ihr auch noch viele anderen sachen einstellen...
> schauts euch mal an...


 
Hallo Markus,
die Avatare werden Sie wohl erst noch "genehmigen" müssen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/misc.php?do=showavatars

bzw.:



			
				Hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> Diese kleinen Grafiken nennt man _Benutzerbilder_ oder _Avatare_. Sie werden in jedem Ihrer Beiträge neben Ihrem Benutzernamen angezeigt. Es gibt zwei Arten von Benutzerbildern: Die, die vom Administrator zur Verfügung gestellt werden und die, die Sie selber hochladen können.
> 
> Sollte der Administrator einen Satz Benutzerbilder zur Verfügung gestellt und die Verwendung von Benutzerbildern erlaubt haben, können Sie ein Benutzerbild auswählen, das Ihnen am besten gefällt.
> 
> ...


 
Aber das gehört zur Kür. Die Pflicht schaut ja schon ganz gut aus.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## MatMer (14 Februar 2006)

Hallo habe auch den Mozilla Firefox und keinerlei Probleme mit dem neuen Forum. Also von der Geschwindigkeit her ist es genau so wie vorher.

Ansonsten muss man sich doch erst dran gewöhnen, ist aber eigentlich sehr benutzer freundlich.


----------



## Markus (14 Februar 2006)

ok,
avatare sollten jetzt gehen...

hätte mich heute nachmittag gerne noch etwas um das forum gekümmert.
leider ist ein "kleiner" notfalleinsatz in salzburg dazwischen gekommen...

muss wech, hoffe das ich das am we hinbekomme...


----------



## afk (15 Februar 2006)

Hab jetzt gerade wieder einmal ein seltsames Ergebnis in Mozilla, nachdem ich einen Beitrag angefordert habe, folgendes zeigt er mir an:


```
0

HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
Date: Wed, 15 Feb 2006 09:37:49 GMT
Server: Apache/1.3.27 (Linux/SuSE) mod_fastcgi/2.4.2 FrontPage/4.0.4.3 PHP/4.4.1 mod_perl/1.27 mod_ssl/2.8.12 OpenSSL/0.9.6i
X-Powered-By: PHP/4.4.1
Location: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=38895#post38895
Keep-Alive: timeout=1, max=99
Connection: Keep-Alive
Content-Type: text/html
Content-Length: 0

0
```
 In der Adressleiste steht: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6555&goto=lastpost

und im Quelltext der Seite hängen hinter dem verunstalteten HTTP-Header dann noch jede Menge Hyroglyphen (Binärcode ?), jedenfalls nichts Menschenlesbares.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (15 Februar 2006)

@afk
mir fällt dazu spontan nix ein.

kenne den mozilla browser auch nicht.
(nutze schon seit meiner geburt ie *schäm*)

ich kann mich vor dem we auch nicht darum kümmern, wenn es eilt.
dann kannst du ja selber mal im supportforum von www.vbulletin.de nachforschen...

mfg
markus


----------



## Markus (15 Februar 2006)

> Hallo Markus,
> 
> wird das Forum dann auch mit einem RSS-Feed ausgestattet sein ?
> (Bei vbulletin RSS Content Syndication)
> ...


 

folgende funktionen sind ab jetzt aktiviert:

- Javascript Content Syndication
- RSS Content Syndication
- XML Content Syndication

Sie können damit eine Übersicht der neuesten Themen Ihres Forums anderen Seiten zur Verfügung stellen.

Beitragsalter ist auf 30 tage gesetzt


----------



## afk (15 Februar 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mich vor dem we auch nicht darum kümmern, wenn es eilt.
> dann kannst du ja selber mal im supportforum von www.vbulletin.de nachforschen...


Es eilt zwar nicht wirklich (ist halt nur ein wenig lästig), aber ich hab mich da trotzdem mal ein wenig umgeschaut. 

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das ich dort mit meinem Mozilla keine Pobleme feststellen konnte, obwohl die Forensoftware genau die gleiche ist. 
Vielleicht liegt's ja gar nicht an der neuen Software sondern am neuen Server ?



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> folgende funktionen sind ab jetzt aktiviert:
> 
> - Javascript Content Syndication
> - RSS Content Syndication
> - XML Content Syndication


Spitze, aber unter welchen URLs finde ich das denn ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (15 Februar 2006)

http://www.sps-forum.de/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=rss&match=all&titlesonly=0


----------



## MatMer (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo Markus,
noch eine Anregung oder Frage. Über dem Aktuellem Thema ist ja immer das Fenster mit der Mini Navigation, heißt SPS Forum > Allgemein > Stammtisch > Neue Forensoftware etc....

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die noch zusätlich unter den Thread zu packen, bei längeren Sachen muss man sonst immer wieder hoch scrollen um schnell im Forum zu springen. Falls das Aufwendig ist lass es sein, so wichtig ist es nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich bei http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6800
im 4. Beitrag auf die Miniaturansicht (sehe ich ja nur wenn ich 
angemeldet bin) klicke, dann kommt folgendes Fenster:

http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=605&d=1140007874


Sie sind nicht angemeldet oder Sie haben keine Rechte diese Seite zu betreten. Dies könnte einer der Gründe sein:
1. Sie sind nicht angemeldet. Bitte füllen Sie die Felder unten auf der Seite aus und versuchen Sie es erneut.
2. Sie haben keine ausreichenden Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Dies kann der Fall sein, wenn Sie Beiträge eines anderen Benutzers ändern möchten oder administrative bzw. andere nicht erlaubte Funktionen aufrufen.
3. Sie versuchen einen Beitrag zu verfassen und haben keine Schreibrechte oder warten noch auf die Aktivierung Ihrer Registrierung.

Eine weitere Anmeldung geht nicht ...

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Question_mark (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo Herr Bäuerle,


			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> im 4. Beitrag auf die Miniaturansicht (sehe ich ja nur wenn ich angemeldet bin)


 bei mir funktioniert das (Firefox 1.0.7), vielleicht liegt das am Browser ?

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## zotos (15 Februar 2006)

*Firefox*

Bei meinem Firefox Ver. 1.5.0.1 habe ich bis her auch keine Probleme bemerkt.
Das mit der Miniaturansicht ist übrigens eine tolle Sache.
Die neue Forumssoftware ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Februar 2006)

*Ralle kratzt sich neuerdings ..*

Ralle findet das neue Forum so gut, dass er sich ständig am Ar.. kratzt.
Macht man denn so was, Ralle?


----------



## knabi (15 Februar 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Ralle findet das neue Forum so gut, dass er sich ständig am Ar.. kratzt.
> Macht man denn so was, Ralle?


 
 Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen  

@Markus: Was mich ein bißchen stört: Wenn ich einen Beitrag gelesen habe und wieder in das Hauptforum will, muß ich ganz nach oben scrollen und dort "SPS-FORUM" anklicken. Könnte man die gleich Navigation auch noch mal nach unten kopieren (z.B. in das Feld, in dem "KONTAKT ARCHIV NACH OBEN" steht oder noch besser: dorthin wo auch "Vorheriges Thema" und "Nächstes Thema" steht)?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Question_mark (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> Ralle findet das neue Forum so gut, dass er sich ständig am Ar.. kratzt.


 Dago, dass muss nicht unbedingt am neuen Forum liegen, das kann auch andere Gründe haben 

Gruß
Question_mark

Edit von QM : Die eingefügten smilies sind weg, b.z.w. ich kann zwar smilies einfügen, aber die sind schon in der Vorschau verschwunden.


----------



## Bjoern (16 Februar 2006)

Also das Board bzw. die Seite ist nach der Umstellung extrem langsam im Seitenaufbau.  Manchmal geht bei mir sogar garnichts mehr und ich muss mehrmals "refreshen". Wo steht denn der Server ?

Bjoern


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2006)

Andre kratzen sich ja auch da, wo das Gehirn sitzt (sitzen sollte oder würde, wenn eins da wäre  ).

@Björn
Mein Opera ist auch extrem langsam, mit ie hab ich aber keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## afk (16 Februar 2006)

Bjoern schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Board bzw. die Seite ist nach der Umstellung extrem langsam im Seitenaufbau.  Manchmal geht bei mir sogar garnichts mehr und ich muss mehrmals "refreshen".


 Ich hab mit meinem Mozilla jetzt mal ein paar Versuche gemacht, und es scheint so, daß es was mit der verwendeten HTTP-Protokoll-Version zu tun hat. Wenn ich Mozilla auf HTTP 1.1 einstelle, dann ist alles ziemlich langsam und ich hab die weiter oben beschriebenen Phänomene. Mit HTTP 1.0 läuft (bisher) alles einwandfrei.

@Bjoern + Ralle
Probiert doch auch mal aus, ob sich das bestätigen läßt. Bei Mozilla kann man das mit Bearbeiten->Einstellungen... und dann unter Erweitert->HTTP-Verbindungen einstellen, bei Opera weiß ich's leider nicht.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (16 Februar 2006)

@afk
Kann das leider beim Opera nicht finden, aber heute geht das mit der Geschwindigkeit besser.


----------



## afk (16 Februar 2006)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das leider beim Opera nicht finden, aber heute geht das mit der Geschwindigkeit besser.


 Hab das folgende bei Google gefunden, geht aber nur, wenn Du einen Proxy benutzt:


```
Copy'n'Paste the below into opera6.ini.
([path to]\opera\opera6.ini) 
 [Proxy] 
 Enable HTTP 1.1 for proxy=0
```
 Ansonsten schaltet Opera wohl automatisch zwischen den Protokollen um, je nach dem, was als erste Antwort von einem Server zurückkommt.

Bei mir funktioniert seit der Umstellung alles einwandfrei !

(Abgesehen davon, das sich die Smilies seltsam verhalten, aber das wurde ja schon erwähnt und ist wohl eher ein Problem der Forensoftware ...)

Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (16 Februar 2006)

hallo,

bei mir im ie ist der speed eigentlich auch gut...
werde das forum in ein paar wochen auf einen noch schnelleren server packen, der muss aber noch bestellt werden.
(keine angst - bleibt alles beim selben provider und wir bekommen davon vermutlich garnix mit...)

die smilies werden noch in ordnung gebracht.
ich habe die dateien die mir vor 20 jahren von qm und plc-tippser zugesand wurden immer noch.
werde die hier einbinden - verprochen!

(schei**e was habe ich jetzt gesagt...)


----------



## Wurzelsepp (17 Februar 2006)

Hey
ebend entdeckt ...
Ein bedeutender Fortschritt is auf alle Fälle dass nun auch bei geringerer Bildschrimauflösung alles ohne Querscrollen auf eine Seite passt.


----------

